
Ask HN: Why Can't I Downvote Submissions? - jerhewet
I&#x27;ve been a registered user since 2010, but I haven&#x27;t been active for the past six years (give or take).<p>I&#x27;ve recently had copious amounts of free time to catch up on everything, and when I logged back into HN I discovered my priviledges on the site had been rather severly curtailed.<p>My best guess is I&#x27;ve been pigeon-holed as a &quot;troll&quot; because some of my comments diverge from the hive-mind that used to -- and possibly still does -- make up the majority of the contributors to HN.<p>Just because I don&#x27;t buy into the HN group-think doesn&#x27;t mean I&#x27;m a troll, or that my opinion (read as: downvote) has no merit.<p>I haven&#x27;t really wanted to downvote anything I&#x27;ve seen in the past nine months, but I feel a recent posting merits my downvote... but that&#x27;s apparently not an option that&#x27;s available to me.<p>Dunno.  Maybe things have changed around here.  But if I&#x27;m a long-time verified user of this site I would hope that my opinion -- even if it&#x27;s a negative one -- would carry <i>some</i> kind of weight.
======
breakerbox
I think you need 500 karma or so.

~~~
jerhewet
Ah. I'm sitting at 297 right now, so that does make sense... and thanks for
clearing that up for me!

~~~
Minenash
As a relatively new person, I didn't even know anyone could downvote

~~~
eindiran
Users with >500 karma can downvote comments, not stories. No one can downvote
stories.

------
kstenerud
You can't downvote submissions; only comments.

